# Interesting read



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I was looking through some sources for a research project a little while back, and I came across this article by a Vet concerning hedgehogs.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=685&EVetID=228974

I thought I would share this for those who are interested in a veterinarian's observation of hedgehogs. Enjoy!

-Amanda


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing that article, it was very informative and I learned a lot from it


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, thanks so much for posting this link!


----------

